# 5.4 triton question



## agarf421 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've had an oil consumption problem with my truck since I picked it up a year ago. Its a 2001 F-250 with the 5.4 motor, about 95k miles and never worked a hard day in its life. Its using a good quart and a half every 1k miles which is excessive, I've tried a few different oil brands and its always the same. I did notice if I removed the oil fill cap while its running that the truck tries to stall out and sputter.... I was told to replace the PCV valve which I will do, but does this stalling out seem like a vaccum issue? I first thought valve stem seals because it will puff a little right after you start it in the morning but now I'm thinking it could be something much less major.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Interesting, because our 06 F250 has a 5.4L and uses oil, not as much as your does but I've looked for leaks etc. and nothing. Ours goes through about a half quart every 2-3k miles. Let me know if the PCV valve replacement does the trick.


----------



## agarf421 (Nov 11, 2015)

Brian Young;2059057 said:


> Interesting, because our 06 F250 has a 5.4L and uses oil, not as much as your does but I've looked for leaks etc. and nothing. Ours goes through about a half quart every 2-3k miles. Let me know if the PCV valve replacement does the trick.


I will keep you informed. I replaced the PCV valve and the line to the throttle body with a factory motorcraft assembly. So far the things I've noticed are that the truck idles much quieter and smoother and at little lower rpms, the truck has a bit more pep it seems like, it also doesn't try to stall when you remove the oil cap while its running. Plan on an oil change next week so I will get a real good look on oil consumption after that.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

My 5.4 has used almost a quart every 5K since new. 140K now and still running good, still using the same amount of oil.


----------



## agarf421 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well so far the truck has yet to let out anymore puffs of smoke when starting it up after sitting all night. Oil level hasn't dropped any but its also only been a week so I will continue to keep an eye on it, changing the oil tomorrow so I after that I will get a better look. I forgot to mention, since it was burning oil I tried using a heavier weight to slow it down. I went to a 10w30 weight instead of the 5w20 recommendation but did not notice a difference in oil consumption. This change I'm going back to 5w20 and I'm sure my motor will thank me with the cold weather months coming up. 

The truck idles at a smooth, quiet 650 rpms now also vs the 700-800 rpms before. I'm shocked that a little tiny valve and rubber line could cause this many problems...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Now that this truck has seen it's last fall clean up for the season it will get a little tlc and plan on replacing the pcv and hose along with general maint.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

agarf421;2063064 said:


> Well so far the truck has yet to let out anymore puffs of smoke when starting it up after sitting all night. Oil level hasn't dropped any but its also only been a week so I will continue to keep an eye on it, changing the oil tomorrow so I after that I will get a better look. I forgot to mention, since it was burning oil I tried using a heavier weight to slow it down. I went to a 10w30 weight instead of the 5w20 recommendation but did not notice a difference in oil consumption. This change I'm going back to 5w20 and I'm sure my motor will thank me with the cold weather months coming up.
> 
> The truck idles at a smooth, quiet 650 rpms now also vs the 700-800 rpms before. I'm shocked that a little tiny valve and rubber line could cause this many problems...


I wouldnt worry about the cold with 10w30, my buddy had a 5.4 with well over 220,000 miles and using this weight oil- it still ran like new.


----------



## agarf421 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well so far so good. The truck hasn't burned a drop of oil since. I'll keep my fingers crossed that this was the problem and the truck will not burn any more oil. Its unbelievable that such a tiny part could make such a difference! I thought I needed to redo the heads/valve stem seals in the near future with the amount of oil I was consuming, only to find out it was a 20 dollar PCV repair :redbounce


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with your motor. The 5.4l and v10s go through oil when plowing. My 5.4l doesn't use and oil in the summer months. Just check it every once in a while and you should be fine.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Had two 5.4's . Quite normal with those engines.


----------

